# [FS] Filesystem commun Linux/FreeBSD?

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

C'est la fête, j'ai (re)décidé de faire joujou avec FreeBSD, sur ma box home server.

Les OSs tournent, tout va bien. (Pas eu de pépin avec la 8.0 amd64 alors que la 7.2 x86 m'avait fait quelques cacas nerveux.)

Sauf que si je parviens à mes fins, et que j'ai ma gentoo et freebsd en parallèle, j'ai besoin d'un système de fichier pour stocker mes données, lisibles par les 2 OS. Et de manière fiable en plus...

Et là je sèche, étant tout juste en stage d'initiation niveau "pré-padawan" sur BSD.

Pas vu de listing de FS dans le handbook freeBSD (oui, ZFS, oui, bien sûr, mais non ^^).

----------

## xaviermiller

NTFS ?

----------

## Bapt

1/ pourquoi pas zfs ?

2/ linux lit l'ufs

3/ freebsd lis et écris l'ext2 (donc ext3) mais attention c'est pas toujours glorieux)

4/ freebsd lis le reiserfs

5/ freebsd lis le xfs

6/ freebsd lis et écris en FAT32

7/ freebsd dispose de ntfs-3g mais faudrait être timbré pour utiliser ça comme partition commune

Non le mieux reste zfs.

----------

## El_Goretto

Linux lit et écrit le ZFS?

Déjà que c'est tout juste sec sur la freeBSD 8.0, je suis pas super chaud pour du fuse-zfs sur une gentoo... Surtout pour toutes mes données.   :Confused: 

----------

## nico_calais

Parmis les choix proposés par Bapt, j'utilises souvent xfs et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre.

----------

## geekounet

XFS ça kernel panic à l'umount depuis la 7.x chez moi.

je vote +1 pour ZFS  :Smile:  (et ça marche vraiment nickel sous FreeBSD, je stocke mes backups dessus  :Razz: ). L'implémentation fuse-zfs est réputée fiable, ya juste  quelques features qui manquent parce qu'ils demandent d'être en kernelspace.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a des trucs intéressants à dev pour FreesBSD n'empêche

----------

## El_Goretto

Concrètement, il y a combien d'entre vous qui utilisez fréquemment fuse-zfs sans problème?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je persiste sur NTFS, car lisible (et écrivible) par TOUS les OS.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je persiste sur NTFS, car lisible (et écrivible) par TOUS les OS.

 

Ouais mais qu'est ce que c'est MOU! (si y a bien un truc que devrait jeter depuis des années m$: c'est ntfs!)

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a des trucs intéressants à dev pour FreesBSD n'empêche

 

Un gestionnaire de paquet digne de ce nom ?

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Bapt

Parce que tu trouve que portage est un gestionnaire de packages digne de ce nom ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas faux, les 2 seuls candidats dans les faits sont ntfs et ZFS, les 2 via fuse sous linux...

Une vraie misère... 

Pas moyen de trouver sur le net un type catégorique ou satisfait par la fiabilité et les perfs de fuse-zfs.

Gnééhéééé...   :Confused: 

Et un taquet chacun pour CryoGen & Bapt, vous sortez  :Razz: 

----------

